# Taking a kid Fishing (Texas Slam Style)-EMB with Capt. Hollis Forrester



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Today my 9 year old son and myself went with Capt. Hollis Forrester to East Matagorda and we had a great time and caught plenty of fish. 

The day started out well before sunrise where we were not only treated to a star-filled sky but a fairly large shooting star while cruising down the ICW. Hollis put us on some great fish. The weather was HOT HOT but we had a bit of wind to keep things just bearable. 

I would like to personally thank Hollis for really sticking with my son and being patient with him and showing him a lot of things about fishing. My son is already asking when we can go back. We even caught a Tx Slam!!

We had a mess of fish before the heat of the day kicked in and were off the water before noon. 


Look forward to fishing with you again soon Hollis.


----------

